# The Big Green Egg (BGE)



## Erik Nilsson (Jan 16, 2011)

Considering buying one. Sooooooo who has one and what do you think?


Thanks


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

Erik, hope you don't mind me tagging on to this thread with an additional question. I saw a "Vision" brand this weekend at Sam's and it looked much like the BGE. Wondered if anyone with more experience around the BGE had compared it, the features of each, and the price?


----------



## Quacktastic (Oct 4, 2013)

There are a few equal products out there. But they are comparable in price. Don't waste your money on a cheap substitute. 

As as far as cooking on an egg...

buy a large 
buy a place setter
buy a table or nest

you can cook one of the best steaks of your life buying heating it up to 600 degrees
you can smoke a butt at 225 for 20 hours and only have to touch your egg twice. Once when you put the butt on, and once when you take it off. The temp won't hardly budge
fish, steak, BBQ, chicken,vegetables, oysters, chili, meatloaf, ducks, geese, dove, thanksgiving turkey, deer backstrap....all awesome by cooking on the BGE.

your only maintenance is cleaning out the bottom of your egg every once in a while to get the ash out. And replacing the gasket on the lid every few years.


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

Love my BGE I have the large, if you want a bigger unit look at the Primo XL.


----------



## highcountrylab (Apr 20, 2014)

I don't think you can go wrong with a kamado grill. I have a vision kamado and the reason I purchased it versus the BGE is because of cost (it also came with the nest, place setter, etc.). The kamado grill is so well insulated that it can maintain temperatures in the summer and the winter.


----------



## southgeorgia (Jul 2, 2010)

The only complaint I have is that I didn't buy it sooner. Quacktastic is dead on except I may would look at the BGE XL. I have a large and sometimes need the extra room. Saw the BGE XXL at a demo cooking this weekend. Too big and with a $5k complete package price tag, not a possibility. Not real sure I could open it either. Going on 6 years with only having to replace the gasket.


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

I was very skeptical until I got one as a gift. It will change your life.


----------



## Quacktastic (Oct 4, 2013)

Unless you consistently cook for more than 6 people...stick with the large. The xl takes a lot of coal, and its a bit tricky to consistently hold 200-250 temps on it. To give you an idea...the large will hold about 10 big ribeyes. Three boston butts if you use a rack. Same for ribs. 1-20 lbs turkey. About 12 skewers of kabobs. And about 12 chicken breasts. Thats usually plenty enough to handle family dinner or a small get together of friends. 

Pro tip. Shop around for a good price and free eggcessories. And buy from a place that will deliver and assemble the egg. It can be a pain in the butt to put together bc of the band that fastens the grill and the lid together.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Mrs Gooser gave me a Large BGE for a present the first week in March. I have assembled the thing. Thew my back out in the process!  I havent had chance to grill something on it yet.

We plan to build an island that contains the egg on the patio..

To much work right now,but I am VERY much looking forward to the food..

Gooser


----------



## Bob Mac (Feb 28, 2012)

Great product. Last grill you will purchase. Steaks to pizza you name it and the BGE will do it.


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

Quacktastic said:


> And buy from a place that will deliver and assemble the egg.


Definitely this!


----------



## Erik Nilsson (Jan 16, 2011)

All great info! Sounds like a awesome product. I bet makes a great brisket


----------



## IowaBayDog (May 17, 2006)

Quacktastic said:


> you can cook one of the best steaks of your life buying heating it up to 600 degrees


How much pre-heat time does it take to get one up to 600 degrees? I am considering building my own smoker but I may just go with one of these instead.


----------



## southgeorgia (Jul 2, 2010)

IowaBayDog said:


> How much pre-heat time does it take to get one up to 600 degrees? I am considering building my own smoker but I may just go with one of these instead.


Approximately 3 beers, give or take.


----------



## Quacktastic (Oct 4, 2013)

southgeorgia said:


> Approximately 3 beers, give or take.


You need to buy a looftlighter. Egg will be lit and up to 600 degrees in 5-7 minutes


----------



## Lpgar (Mar 31, 2005)

Just a bit of input.....recently bought a Traeger Pellet Grill from Cabelas instead of a Kamoto.... Love it!! I was researching the Black Olive before the purchase which is a pellet fired Kamoto. I think it would truely be the answer for no muss no fuss BBQing. But it was 4 times the cost of the Cabelas unit.


----------



## Coachtd (Mar 18, 2013)

Love my BGE. Only problem is my wife wants me do do all the cooking now. I agree that you need to get a place setter to cook a variety of foods. I have cooked a brisket, smoked a turkey, grilled great steaks, barbequed chicken, and smoked a specklebelly on my Egg. Very easy to control temperature and a lot of resources to help figure out how to cook almost anything.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

MooseGooser said:


> Mrs Gooser gave me a Large BGE for a present the first week in March. I have assembled the thing. Thew my back out in the process!  I havent had chance to grill something on it yet.
> 
> We plan to build an island that contains the egg on the patio..
> 
> ...


So when is the BBQ for your training group????


----------



## Erik Nilsson (Jan 16, 2011)

Today I became and BGE owner, cant wait to get to fire it up

Thanks again for all the input

E


----------



## DDay (May 14, 2014)

I've never heard any negatives. The control of the temp is the biggest thing with the egg. Lot's of control to dial in the temp.


----------



## DDay (May 14, 2014)

I'm rescuing a good size offset soon. I got it last fall but didn't have a chance to fix it and get it going before the winter. Can't wait to get it going.


----------



## augunner (Jan 5, 2014)

I've been cooking on one for years. We have them on the back of the charter boats down here in Orange Beach. I absolutely love cooking on them. Once I graduate from college, and live in a house that I don't move out of for months at a time, I will be buying one. There is another brand, and I can not think of the name, but it comes with stainless hardware. This is nice, but we've long since done this upgrade to the egg on our boat.


----------



## Tarheel5 (Jun 12, 2014)

Where is the best place to purchase a BGE


----------

